# Is anyone here looking for a cool job opportunity??



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

I was looking for a job myself, not for graphics but for business, and found this job description:

http://www.elance.com/c/rfp/main/rfpBid.pl?jobid=15082352&rid=18J3T&rid=18J3T

Pretty much they are looking for a graphic artist to make "Affliction" type shirts (as if we really need another company making heavy metal t-shirts! haha)

But hey, its a cool opportunity, you never know!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

If my drawing skills were decent I would be all over that.


----------

